# Bama / LSU (Game Thread 2019)



## Silver Britches (Nov 9, 2019)

Going with the Tigers in this one!

Tigers 37
Bama 31


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 9, 2019)

Bama wins going away.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 9, 2019)

Saban done paid Bama wins!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 9, 2019)

LSU looking like dawgs against SC


----------



## tcward (Nov 9, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Bama wins going away.


Yep


----------



## Dub (Nov 9, 2019)

Strong Bama drive thus far.  We'll see what LSU goaline D gonna do.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 9, 2019)

Saban invited Trump NO WAY does Saban lose in front of Trump!

Refs will retire after this one!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 9, 2019)

Throw the bomb!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 9, 2019)

Easy peasy


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 9, 2019)

Now Trump will be accused of Colluding with Saban!
Whistleblower from LSU coming next live on CNN & MSDNC at 7


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 9, 2019)

LSU 7
BAMA 0


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 9, 2019)

Geaux Tigers!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 9, 2019)

BOOM!

GEAUX TIGERS!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 9, 2019)

They breathing down Tua's neck,lol.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 9, 2019)

I'd bet a dollar there's a hundred points scored in this game


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 9, 2019)

Sabans gonna loose his mind


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 9, 2019)

Wow!


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 9, 2019)

Bama gonna get drummed!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 9, 2019)

LSU 10
Bama 0

Bama got away with a face mask on that Burrow tackle.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 9, 2019)

SABAN WILL BE DOING THIS...


----------



## Throwback (Nov 9, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> LSU 10
> Bama 0
> 
> Bama got away with a face mask on that Burrow tackle.


Slid the ref a hundo


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 9, 2019)

Internet must be out over at our Bama bros.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 9, 2019)

6 sure is silent


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 9, 2019)

6 = MIA


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 9, 2019)

Tigers eating up Tuna Turnover!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Nov 9, 2019)

Bama going down 
Been saying it since LSU - FL
Clemson, I mean LSU , just scored again ?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 9, 2019)

Bama playing bad and making mistakes they dont usually make.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 9, 2019)

Those ropes gonna break if this keeps up


----------



## srb (Nov 9, 2019)

LSU going to put up some points....


----------



## Oldstick (Nov 9, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> Sabans gonna loose his mind


Trump will step in and fire him at half-time if it continues like this.


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 9, 2019)

Uh oh.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 9, 2019)

Tigers 10
Bama 7


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 9, 2019)

Big mistake by LSU


----------



## Throwback (Nov 9, 2019)

Alabama folks about to get internet service again


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 9, 2019)

I ain’t even watching the game and I bet Saban will do this if LSU scores again


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 9, 2019)

BOOM! TD Tigers!

16-7 Tigers


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 9, 2019)

TD LSU!


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 9, 2019)

Saban and Baker Mayfield are making too many commercials to concentrate on winning football!


KyDawg said:


> Bama playing bad and making mistakes they dont usually make.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 9, 2019)

fishnguy said:


> Saban and Baker Mayfield are making too many commercials to concentrate on winning football!


I wonder how many Alabama trailer parks AFLAC salesman have had to visit this season for follow ups


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 9, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> 6 = MIA


 I’m here boys this is going to be a nailbiter either way Bama loses one this year. Might as well be today nevertheless roll Tide


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 9, 2019)

Tiger D getting some good pressure on Tua so far.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 9, 2019)

Check cashed


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 9, 2019)

Alabam plays similar to Georgia.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Nov 9, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Alabam plays similar to Georgia.


What? We might lose today but, don't accuse us of that! Come on KY!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 9, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> What? We might lose today but, don't accuse us of that! Come on KY!



I was talking about short yardage situations.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Nov 9, 2019)

tua is superman


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 9, 2019)

Another check cashed.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Nov 9, 2019)

burrow got kilt


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 9, 2019)

19-13 Tigers


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Nov 9, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I was talking about short yardage situations.


I gotcha. Win or lose, this is what college football is about. Great game so far. How fast can Blankenship get to Tuscaloosa? We'll gladly pay you guys for him for today. You know Saban has deep pockets


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Nov 9, 2019)

aint no way


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 9, 2019)

Tigers knocking on the door


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 9, 2019)

?


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 9, 2019)

TD Tigers

26-13 Tigers


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 9, 2019)

Saban has lost control at Alabama


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 9, 2019)

LSU bringing it.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 9, 2019)

6 will be real quiet if this holds


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 9, 2019)

Tigers looking mighty strong in that 1st half. But wait, the half ain’t over yet!


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 9, 2019)

Intercepted!


----------



## Oldstick (Nov 9, 2019)

Oldstick said:


> Trump will step in and fire him at half-time if it continues like this.


Terrible play, Horrible call, the worst call in TV history.  Fake News.  Everyone involved in that call should be investigated as a traitor to the US.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Nov 9, 2019)

oh my, great game


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 9, 2019)

TD Tigers!

33-13 Tigers At the half


----------



## Throwback (Nov 9, 2019)

cant Believe they called that unnecessary roughness that’s just Alabama football


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 9, 2019)

Throwback said:


> LSU looking like dawgs against SC


?


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 9, 2019)

Never thought it'd be that @ halftime.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 9, 2019)

Blow out,bama ain't all that


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 9, 2019)

Dang Bama ruining my picks.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Nov 9, 2019)

i picked arkansas


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 9, 2019)

Bama looking bad at home. Saban looking like he knew it was going to go down this way..


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 9, 2019)

ClemsonRangers said:


> i picked arkansas


?


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 9, 2019)

Bama getting smacked all around in their own house. Wish I could be in that Bama locker room right about now.


----------



## AccUbonD (Nov 9, 2019)

Tell me red is not a poser like the pollster think about Clemson? Hopefully they make a game out of it.


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 9, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Bama playing bad and making mistakes they dont usually make.


They rank #120 in penalties. They’ve been making mistakes quite regularly this season. Difference is this is the first offense they’ve faced that can keep pace with theirs so the mistakes actually hurt.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 9, 2019)

Embarrassing. Game over. Outplayed, out coached and out manned.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 9, 2019)

Trump shows up
Referees know they have to call a fair game so they don’t get federally investigated 
Alabama is behind 20 at the half 
Coincidence ?


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 9, 2019)

Bama got another one coming against Auburn if this is what they are


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 9, 2019)

You can blame the Russians for this Bama performance.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 9, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Trump shows up
> Referees know they have to call a fair game so they don’t get federally investigated
> Alabama is behind 20 at the half
> Coincidence ?


What is your opinion on the receiver going out and being the first to touch


----------



## poohbear (Nov 9, 2019)

The Tide is being rolled!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 9, 2019)

Trump seems happy with the game so far.


----------



## antharper (Nov 9, 2019)

Lol , great game and thread , but never count Alabama out !


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 9, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Trump shows up
> Referees know they have to call a fair game so they don’t get federally investigated
> Alabama is behind 20 at the half
> Coincidence ?


????


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 9, 2019)

poohbear said:


> The Tide is being rolled!


Really Einstein? Silly ole bear


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 9, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> Really Einstein? Silly ole bear


If Bama loses today, and wins out, there’s a good chance y’all still get into the playoffs.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 9, 2019)

Tua up to his usual big game self!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 9, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> If Bama loses today, and wins out, there’s a good chance y’all still get into the playoffs.



Depends on the score of this one.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 9, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> If Bama loses today, and wins out, there’s a good chance y’all still get into the playoffs.


Not getting blown out like this. They don’t deserve to be in it if this continues


----------



## antharper (Nov 9, 2019)

Could we see another Alabama come back with a back up qb , I sure hope not !


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 9, 2019)

Bench Tua and bring in the backup! It always works against us!!?


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 9, 2019)

I said weeks ago we would have 2 or 3 losses and this was one of them. Just did not think it would be this bad.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 9, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Bench Tua and bring in the backup! It always works against us!!?



You calling for a Mac attack?


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Nov 9, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> What is your opinion on the receiver going out and being the first to touch


Well, if it was reversed or a Bama catch, the haters would be going nuts. Notice nothing has been said. Pretty funny


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 9, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> Saban has lost control at Birmingham


Fixed that. ?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 9, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Well, if it was reversed or a Bama catch, the haters would be going nuts. Notice nothing has been said. Pretty funny


In all honesty it looked Luke he was out. But who cares by the way your Bama D is playing they would have scored with way....?


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Nov 9, 2019)

Tired of getting beat by the best team in the country. I'm ready to lose to Texas or South Carolina or somebody else that sucks. At least I'd know there's no hope. Instead I keep thinking that we have a shot


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 9, 2019)

Gary Danielson can't believe this


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Nov 9, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> In all honesty it looked Luke he was out. But who cares by the way your Bama D is playing they would have scored with way....?


Yes that would have. If we get beat by the better team, I'm ok with it


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 9, 2019)

Bama D soft! LOL


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 9, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Yes that would have. If we get beat by the better team, I'm ok with it


Agree. It’s just not yalls year.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 9, 2019)

Well,LSU looks pretty durn good,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 9, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Bama D soft! LOL


? ? ? ?,,,,LSU offense,,,,


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Nov 9, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Agree. It’s just not yalls year.


Win this game somehow and we'd still get beat later. The Dawgs would have a better shot against us. Dawgs need to be rooting for us but the hate is to strong to realize it


----------



## Throwback (Nov 9, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Gary Danielson can't believe this


Gary danielson can’t believe anything 
Check out his career stats as a QB. 
About as accurate as his game calling


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Nov 9, 2019)

18 for 20 with over 250 yards and 3 td’s in first half. 
Gonna be hard for Burrow not to win the  Heisman this year after this, Auburn, and Florida games.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 9, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> What is your opinion on the receiver going out and being the first to touch


Greatest call ever since it went against Alabama


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 9, 2019)

Well Bama had a chance there to gain the momentum.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 9, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Win this game somehow and we'd still get beat later. The Dawgs would have a better shot against us. Dawgs need to be rooting for us but the hate is to strong to realize it


You may be right. LSU is tough, for sure.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 9, 2019)

Dang what a beat down


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 9, 2019)

Wow! Bama looking like Vandy on defense.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 9, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> You may be right. LSU is tough, for sure.


We'll know a little more about that after the Ga vs Auburn game


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 9, 2019)

E





Matthew6 said:


> Dang what a beat down


Embarrassing


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 9, 2019)

Gettin beat like a rented mule.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 9, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Win this game somehow and we'd still get beat later. The Dawgs would have a better shot against us. Dawgs need to be rooting for us but the hate is to strong to realize it


No hate. Just really doesn’t matter. Anything can happen. Like South Carolina coming to Athens and dominating the Dawgs....  Our D is legit but the offense isn’t. LSU will be hard to beat. They’re legit.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 9, 2019)

This game is over, BAMA looks lost, Tua is way off his game and it's effecting the whole team. LSU is playing lights out


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 9, 2019)

Wow. Everything's clicking for LSU.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 9, 2019)

If Burrow don’t win the Hershman, I’m protesting. Dude is balling out.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Nov 9, 2019)

It's a win win for me. My wife will console me if we lose and I have the next 3 weeks off for hunting!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 9, 2019)

Stupid to fair catch that ball. Bama all screwed up today.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 9, 2019)

Announcers kinda of annoying.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 9, 2019)

trad bow said:


> Announcers kinda of annoying.


Kind of?


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 9, 2019)

Najee hasn’t given up.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Nov 9, 2019)

Warming up Mac


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Nov 9, 2019)

Don’t see Judy dropping often.


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Nov 9, 2019)

The Bama D line is the weak spot. Kirby recruiting affect on bama starting to show up.  Bama offense can be dangerous. ??


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 9, 2019)

Bama gonna score this drive.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Nov 9, 2019)

SinclairDAWG71 said:


> The Bama D line is the weak spot. Kirby recruiting affect on bama starting to show up.  Bama offense can be dangerous. ??


Ha ha! Giving Kirby credit for something other than coaching his own team. Defense isn't as bad as I thought they'd be today after starting 4 freshman. Tom Brady has had to tuck it more than I thought he would have today


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 9, 2019)

TD Bama 

33-20 Tigers


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Nov 9, 2019)

These refs are horrible with ball spots. Or at least for LSU.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 9, 2019)

nickel back said:


> This game is over, BAMA looks lost, Tua is way off his game and it's effecting the whole team. LSU is playing lights out



Maybe not


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 9, 2019)

I feel a Bama come back!!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 9, 2019)

One of them boosters done gave saban the password to the secret bitcoin wallet


----------



## Throwback (Nov 9, 2019)

Chris 195 7/8 B&C said:


> These refs are horrible with ball spots. Or at least for LSU.


$$$


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Nov 9, 2019)

Chris 195 7/8 B&C said:


> These refs are horrible with ball spots. Or at least for LSU.


When has LSU got a bad spot? They get to run out of bounds and run back in and catch the ball? Just asking. No excuses here brother. We get beat, we get beat. Just understand that calls work themselves out.  You'll get some bad ones and you'll get some good ones if you can watch a game objectively


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 9, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I feel a Bama come back!!


Did Saban meet wth refs at the half?


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Nov 9, 2019)

Bama looking lots better now.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 9, 2019)

LSU D running OUT OF GAS


----------



## GoldDot40 (Nov 9, 2019)

I couldn't care less who wins or loses this game...but it hasn't disappointed. One of the best college football games I've watched in a hot minute.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 9, 2019)

TD Bama.

33-27 Tigers ?


----------



## Batjack (Nov 9, 2019)

Here..kitty...kitty...kitty...


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Nov 9, 2019)

Najee Harris is finally looking like the number one recruit in the country


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 9, 2019)

This is what college football is all about right here. Fun game, with a little ribbing going on. Been a good one, boys!


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Nov 9, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> When has LSU got a bad spot? They get to run out of bounds and run back in and catch the ball? Just asking. No excuses here brother. We get beat, we get beat. Just understand that calls work themselves out.  You'll get some bad ones and you'll get some good ones if you can watch a game objectively



3rd down on LSU last possession. Missed it by 2 yards. He still would have been short but missed the spot by 2 yards it looked like. I think officiating has been horrible this year as a whole. 
You didn’t think he was forced out of bounds. I do think for the most part that they are letting them play and that’s just part of it.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 9, 2019)

fishnguy said:


> Did Saban meet wth refs at the half?



He tried but the NCAA line was busy, Kirby talking to boys at Mizzou.


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 9, 2019)

LSU going too conservative too soon.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 9, 2019)

This has been a great game and it is not over yet.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 9, 2019)

TD Tigers!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 9, 2019)

TD corndogs


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 9, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Najee Harris is finally looking like the number one recruit in the country


And Edwards Helaire looking like the no. 1 back in the country during this game


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Nov 9, 2019)

LSU running back is a great back.


----------



## Resica (Nov 9, 2019)

Go Tigers


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 9, 2019)

39-27 Tigers after the failed 2-point conversion.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 9, 2019)

Good game!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Nov 9, 2019)

Chris 195 7/8 B&C said:


> 3rd down on LSU last possession. Missed it by 2 yards. He still would have been short but missed the spot by 2 yards it looked like. I think officiating has been horrible this year as a whole.
> You didn’t think he was forced out of bounds. I do think for the most part that they are letting them play and that’s just part of it.


I'd agree with letting them play more physical. I do not think that he was forced out of bounds and I'd honestly say different if I thought that he was. LSU is making some big time plays so I'm not taking that away from them. I don't mind losing a great game. Good plays on both sides. I didn't like getting smoked by Clemson like we did. That's wasn't a game and we didn't show up. I'd be ok with losing a close game like one tonight. Games like tonight keep me interested in college football. Hats off to Joe Burrow. Dawgs can still win the SEC because their defense is better than Bamas and I'll be rooting for the Dawgs if they play LSU in the SEC championship game. Got family alumni Dawgs and some good buddy Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 9, 2019)

Dont you got for one there, so a TD and FG dont beat you? Just wondering.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 9, 2019)

Been a great game!


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 9, 2019)

I can tolerate LSU a lot better since Les Miles left.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 9, 2019)

Bama needs to drive the field and get a TD.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 9, 2019)

4HAND said:


> I can tolerate LSU a lot better since Les Miles left.


I like Coach O,he's a trip.I'd like to drank beer and fish with him


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 9, 2019)

Tuna got smoked on that play.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 9, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> I like Coach O,he's a trip.I'd like to drank beer and fish with him


I bet he's better at drinking beer than fishing


----------



## Throwback (Nov 9, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> I like Coach O,he's a trip.I'd like to drank beer and fish with him


Just smile and nod “yes” while he talking


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 9, 2019)

Dawgs coming on shortly.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Nov 9, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> I like Coach O,he's a trip.I'd like to drank beer and fish with him


I text my buddy who's an LSU fan before the game started and told him that I could play for coach O. He got me pumped before the game started. No telling what he says in the locker room before the game


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 9, 2019)

Saban looks constipated.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 9, 2019)

I bet he's a cane pole and cricket kind of guy. At least thats how I'd like to fish with him


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 9, 2019)

mizzippi jb said:


> I bet he's better at drinking beer than fishing


I think that he has quit dranking. Saw something a year or so back.


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 9, 2019)

TD Dawgs!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 9, 2019)

I will say there are some sho nuff pretty girls in that stadium tonight.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 9, 2019)

Burrow running like Herschel.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 9, 2019)

BALLGAME


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 9, 2019)

TD!!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Nov 9, 2019)

mizzippi jb said:


> I bet he's a cane pole and cricket kind of guy. At least thats how I'd like to fish with him


I bet he don't throw nothing back


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 9, 2019)

Man what a GAME!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 9, 2019)

Turn out the lights. First home loss since 2015


----------



## srb (Nov 9, 2019)

LSU got the stick out.......


----------



## ACracing98 (Nov 9, 2019)

All in.....all done!


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 9, 2019)

#22 for LSU looks like a pro rb to me, embarrassing the bammy dB


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 9, 2019)

Bama fought the whole second half,just too many mistakes in the first


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Nov 9, 2019)

Bama definitely didn’t quit though. Never thought they’d make it a game.


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## ACracing98 (Nov 9, 2019)

LSU #22.....is a beast!


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 9, 2019)

Game over,,,,good one,,,,


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 9, 2019)

Ho Lee.   Blank!


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 9, 2019)

OMG


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 9, 2019)

Better catch that inside kick


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 9, 2019)

Uh, TD Bama.


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 9, 2019)

Dang! Bama just won't go away! No quit in them for sure!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 9, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


>



Not even close, good toe to toe.


----------



## Coenen (Nov 9, 2019)

Nice coverage.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Nov 9, 2019)

Saban luck they’ll recover this.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 9, 2019)

Already lobbying for a Bama playoff run...


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Nov 9, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Already lobbying for a Bama playoff run...



Yep..... back door Bama


----------



## srb (Nov 9, 2019)

Sabin interviews will be priceless.......


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 9, 2019)

Great game LSU. I like the way we did not quit


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 9, 2019)

Great game LSU, congrats!


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 9, 2019)

Good Lord,what a great game,,,,LSU should be #1


----------



## antharper (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 9, 2019)

antharper said:


> View attachment 990504


? ? ? ?


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Nov 9, 2019)

Tua limping around after the game and didn’t  go shake hands.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 9, 2019)

Trump shows up
Referees know they have to call a fair game so they don’t get federally investigated 
Alabama loses 
Coincidence ?


----------



## jmac7469 (Nov 9, 2019)

Um yeah so we will get a number 1 Lsu vs number 4 Alabama in the first round of the playoff.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Nov 9, 2019)

Awesome game. Hats off to LSU for coming to Tuscaloosa and getting it done. Come on Dawgs. Gotta win the SEC and I'll be rooting for you guys. LSU winning the SEC would help Bama but, I'm not one for that stuff. If you want to get to the playoffs then you need to handle your business and we didn't. Especially being at home. No excuses. I give you guys a bunch of crap but, it's all in fun. Keep the Bama jokes coming and make Fromm step it up!


----------



## RedHills (Nov 9, 2019)

Chris 195 7/8 B&C said:


> Tua limping around after the game and didn’t  go shake hands.



Yea he did....great game


----------



## lampern (Nov 9, 2019)

Great game 

Two best teams in the country imho


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 9, 2019)

Man I'll be the 1st to say LSU is for real.   Alabama played like crap 1st half, but LSU didn't let em get in their noggin like uga always does.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 9, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Trump shows up
> Referees know they have to call a fair game so they don’t get federally investigated
> Alabama loses
> Coincidence ?





Throwback said:


> Trump shows up
> Referees know they have to call a fair game so they don’t get federally investigated
> Alabama loses
> Coincidence ?


You are a joke. Are they rolling toomers tonight?


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 9, 2019)

Chris 195 7/8 B&C said:


> Tua limping around after the game and didn’t  go shake hands.


Interesting that is what your tv showed. I saw him hugging Delpit and shaking his hand


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 9, 2019)

Who is down. I did not hear them say who?


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 9, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Not even close, good toe to toe.


It was a 2 score lead when I posted it. Lighten up Francis.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 9, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> You are a joke. Are they rolling toomers tonight?






Are they killing each other in Tuscaloosa yet?


----------



## weagle (Nov 9, 2019)

Great game.  LSU is whole package and bama never gave up.  I told my wife after that last LSU touchdown that was the only way bama could get back in the game: score quick and get the onside kick.  They dang near did it.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 9, 2019)

Great game, guys! Both teams left it all on the field. Told y’all LSU was going to win.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Nov 9, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> Interesting that is what your tv showed. I saw him hugging Delpit and shaking his hand



Yea only because Delpit walked over to the Bama bench.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 9, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Great game, guys! Both teams left it all on the field. Told y’all LSU was going to win.


Especially since LSU won on Bama ground,,,,


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 9, 2019)

I bet Saban blows a gasket if they ask him if Tua played too early after surgery.   I hope he didn't do any damage to the ankle he had repaired.  He's a baller. He threw for over 400


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 9, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Are they killing each other in Tuscaloosa yet?



I don’t think so. How about in your trailer park.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Nov 9, 2019)

If Penn St beats Ohio st, oh my. Things will get real crazy


----------



## Throwback (Nov 9, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> I don’t think so. How about in your trailer park.


It’s a mobile home community here


----------



## Throwback (Nov 9, 2019)

All my bama friends on Facebook are talking about Jesus and trump instead of football. 

Weird


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 9, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Are they killing each other in Tuscaloosa yet?



Maybe Harvey will get taken out in the riot.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 9, 2019)

Throwback said:


> All my bama friends on Facebook are talking about Jesus and trump instead of football.
> 
> Weird


That can’t be true shifty Schiff, you don’t have any Bama friends


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 9, 2019)

I did see where a guy was arrested for knifing the Trump protester balloon


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 9, 2019)

Chris 195 7/8 B&C said:


> Yea only because Delpit walked over to the Bama bench.


Ha! LOL! ...THAT'S all you got?
pathetic...envy is a weakness


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 9, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Are they killing each other in Tuscaloosa yet?



That only happens in B'ham


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Nov 9, 2019)

RipperIII said:


> Ha! LOL! ...THAT'S all you got?
> pathetic...envy is a weakness



All I got about what? Pointing out the boy was limping pretty bad after the game and didn’t go on the field to shake hands? And who is it I’m envious of?


----------



## Throwback (Nov 9, 2019)

Lol now bammers saying Tua losing with a bad foot is better than burrow winning with a good one


----------



## Throwback (Nov 10, 2019)

Lol now the bammers are on Facebook complaining saying they’re “tired of the smack” 

Funny when they win they’re the worst smack talkers there are.
Funny how when they beat cupcake U all you hear for a week is ROWL TIIIIDE/y’all suck/rammer jammer


----------



## joepuppy (Nov 10, 2019)

Bama fans are the worst. I picked LSU in the pickems cause coach O and those boys have heart. That will win you a football game when you need it. Good game, the better team won.......


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 10, 2019)

Go Bammers  this morning feeling like they got run over by a train last night


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 10, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Lol now the bammers are on Facebook complaining saying they’re “tired of the smack”
> 
> Funny when they win they’re the worst smack talkers there are.
> Funny how when they beat cupcake U all you hear for a week is ROWL TIIIIDE/y’all suck/rammer jammer


A lot of stuff in the trailer parks got broken last night also bet they some serious hangovers this morning


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 10, 2019)

No excuses from here. You have to be ready on game day. Bama wasn’t ready and a well prepared team beat us.  Congrats to LSU! Hope they carry the SEC flag all the way!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Nov 10, 2019)

Bama ran out of back up QB ‘s


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 10, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> No excuses from here. You have to be ready on game day. Bama wasn’t ready and a well prepared team beat us.  Congrats to LSU! Hope they carry the SEC flag all the way!


Bet some homes burnt down to the axles


----------



## elfiii (Nov 10, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Funny how when they beat cupcake U all you hear for a week is ROWL TIIIIDE/y’all suck/rammer jammer



Rammer jammer LSU stole their hammer and beat them senseless with it.

That kinda rhymes.


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 10, 2019)

Chris 195 7/8 B&C said:


> All I got about what? Pointing out the boy was limping pretty bad after the game and didn’t go on the field to shake hands? And who is it I’m envious of?


he absolutely shook hands with several players/coaches


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 10, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Lol now the bammers are on Facebook complaining saying they’re “tired of the smack”
> 
> Funny when they win they’re the worst smack talkers there are.
> Funny how when they beat cupcake U all you hear for a week is ROWL TIIIIDE/y’all suck/rammer jammer



Nov 30th..........._Roll Tide!_


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 10, 2019)

Got a buckeye buddy who thinks there's no way Lsu should jump Osu after only winning by 5...????


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 10, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Got a buckeye buddy who thinks there's no way Lsu should jump Osu after only winning by 5...????


Well you tell Snookums he's wrong!  LSU SHOULD be at #1. 

By the way, Saban needs to retire. He's a washed up has-been. You can tell age has caught up with him. A once proud program, slowly deteriorating right before our eyes.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 10, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Well you tell Snookums he's wrong!  LSU SHOULD be at #1.
> 
> By the way, Saban needs to retire. He's a washed up has-been. You can tell age has caught up with him. A once proud program, slowly deteriorating right before our eyes.



They shouldn't have been ranked 1st to start with imo. We'll find out soon enough


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 10, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> They shouldn't have been ranked 1st to start with imo. We'll find out soon enough


I agree, homey! Who have they beaten? EEEEEEEEEEEXXXXXXAAAAAAACCCCCTTTTTTLLLLLLLYYYYYY!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 10, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> I agree, homey! Who have they beaten? EEEEEEEEEEEXXXXXXAAAAAAACCCCCTTTTTTLLLLLLLYYYYYY!



Then he tried to tell me their schedule is tougher than Lsu...????


Come on man!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 10, 2019)

Thinking of my Bama bros on this beautiful Sunday morning. Just wanting to let y'all know, when y'all are hurting, we're all hurting. You're not alone during this dark time. If any of y'all need to talk, me and Throwback are just a PM away. We're here for you.


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 10, 2019)

The good news is Bama fans seems to be taking it well.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 10, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> The good news is Bama fans seems to be taking it well.



I agree. Fire Saban and send him to Tallahassee!!!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 10, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Thinking of my Bama bros on this beautiful Sunday morning. Just wanting to let y'all know, when y'all are hurting, we're all hurting. You're not alone during this dark time. If any of y'all need to talk, me and Throwback are just a PM away. We're here for you.


Yeah just let me know if y’all need some smack talk by pm I got some memes I won’t share publicly on here


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 10, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Well you tell Snookums he's wrong!  LSU SHOULD be at #1.
> 
> By the way, Saban needs to retire. He's a washed up has-been. You can tell age has caught up with him. A once proud program, slowly deteriorating right before our eyes.


One thing I did notice was Saban didn't have the fire in him like in the past,several things happens that i thought he would lose his mind but no just a shrug of the sholders,I kept thinking any minute he was going to go ballistic.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 10, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> One thing I did notice was Saban didn't have the fire in him like in the past,several things happens that i thought he would lose his mind but no just a shrug of the sholders,I kept thinking any minute he was going to go ballistic.



He's tired of being on top. Saban wants a team to rebuild. He's going to Tally


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 10, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> He's tired of being on top. Saban wants a team to rebuild. He's going to Tally


Do you want the new,kinder Saban or the rip you a new one Saban.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 10, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> Do you want the new,kinder Saban or the rip you a new one Saban.



I'd prefer the latter but either way you're playoff bound.?


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Nov 10, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> One thing I did notice was Saban didn't have the fire in him like in the past,several things happens that i thought he would lose his mind but no just a shrug of the sholders,I kept thinking any minute he was going to go ballistic.


I liked it when Saban was ready to rumble and not be so humble. Give me a beat! I got more


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 10, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I liked it when Saban was ready to rumble and not be so humble. Give me a beat! I got more



Then Coach O came in and made him crumble


----------



## Throwback (Nov 10, 2019)

AlAbAMa WouLd BeAt mOsT PrO TeAmS


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 10, 2019)

As a Bama fan, this was the easiest loss for me to swallow in years. LSU is obviously a better team, just like SC is better than GA, LSU is better than Auburn, and everyone is better than FSU. It’s just how it is and we have to face the facts.


----------



## srb (Nov 10, 2019)

If they fire old nick,Arkansas May have a job opening.........


----------



## Throwback (Nov 10, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> The good news is Bama fans seems to be taking it well.





LOL those kids grew up with alabama being #1 and saban being there. They have no clue. Daddy probably paid for their season tickets


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 10, 2019)

Throwback said:


> LOL those kids grew up with alabama being #1 and saban being there. They have no clue.



Smartest thing I‘ve seen said over here all day. 24 years, winning roughly 80 % of all your games. Good luck with finding that everyday.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 10, 2019)

It is what it is. Played poorly the first half. You can’t do that and expect to win against a good team. LSU will be tough to beat this year


----------



## Twiggbuster (Nov 10, 2019)

The game was not as close as the score.
LSU was clearly better , as was Clemson.
End of a era for the Tide .
FireSaban.com ?


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 10, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> It is what it is. Played poorly the first half. You can’t do that and expect to win against a good team. LSU will be tough to beat this year


I agree. I've said for awhile now, that I thought they were the best team in the country. Burrow is also my Heisman pick.


----------



## poohbear (Nov 11, 2019)

Throwback said:


> AlAbAMa WouLd BeAt mOsT PrO TeAmS


No way


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Nov 11, 2019)

Twiggbuster said:


> The game was not as close as the score.
> LSU was clearly better , as was Clemson.
> End of a era for the Tide .
> FireSaban.com ?


I thought that LSU was better to until Saturday. I think if Bama didn't play horrible the 1st half they would have won. Should a, woulda, coulda though. I'd rather lose early than late. Probably won't matter. I think the Dawgs could beat LSU if they get it together. They have the best defense in the SEC this year. I believe that they could pressure Burrow. Something no one else has done yet


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 11, 2019)

Throwback said:


> AlAbAMa WouLd BeAt mOsT PrO TeAmS


Them goobers have been saying it for years.. That's about one of the dumbest thing's ANY college football fan can say. Go Vols and War Eagle are some other ones.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 11, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Them goobers have been saying it for years.. That's about one of the dumbest thing's ANY college football fan can say. Go Vols and War Eagle are some other ones.



The problem is that I don't think it was so much Bama fans saying it as it was some liberal talking head on some talk show.


----------



## plumber_1969 (Nov 11, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I thought that LSU was better to until Saturday. I think if Bama didn't play horrible the 1st half they would have won. Should a, woulda, coulda though. I'd rather lose early than late. Probably won't matter. I think the Dawgs could beat LSU if they get it together. They have the best defense in the SEC this year. I believe that they could pressure Burrow. Something no one else has done yet



First LSU was told Florida had the best defense, then it was Auburn, then Bamas defensive line. Doesn't seem to matter much, they just outscore you. Not sure if Georgia is any better than Florida or Auburn but we shall see if they both take care of their own business.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Nov 11, 2019)

plumber_1969 said:


> First LSU was told Florida had the best defense, then it was Auburn, then Bamas defensive line. Doesn't seem to matter much, they just outscore you. Not sure if Georgia is any better than Florida or Auburn but we shall see if they both take care of their own business.


True. I just don't think that a great offense and a below average defense will win a championship. Last year wasn't a fluke


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 11, 2019)

LsU avg margin of victory.... 21 pts per game

UGA, avg margin of victory....20.8 pts per game

We win in a non flashy, more old fashioned way.


----------



## DannyW (Nov 11, 2019)

Twiggbuster said:


> The game was not as close as the score.
> LSU was clearly better , as was Clemson.
> End of a era for the Tide .
> FireSaban.com ?



Alabama will likely end up 13 - 1 and play a New Year's Six bowl game. They will certainly have a final rank in the top 10 and maybe top 5. And that assumes they don't make the CFP series, and they still have a decent chance of being one of those 4 teams. 

If that's the end of an era, I'll take it every day of the week.


----------



## joepuppy (Nov 12, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Them goobers have been saying it for years.. That's about one of the dumbest thing's ANY college football fan can say. Go Vols!


FIFY.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 12, 2019)

plumber_1969 said:


> First LSU was told Florida had the best defense, then it was Auburn, then Bamas defensive line. Doesn't seem to matter much, they just outscore you. Not sure if Georgia is any better than Florida or Auburn but we shall see if they both take care of their own business.


I've been trying to tell y'all these sec defense's ain't all that. Georgia is about the only one with a great D


----------



## spurrs and racks (Nov 12, 2019)

roll tide


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 12, 2019)

DannyW said:


> If that's the end of an era, I'll take it every day of the week.




Of course a Barner would take it.. Heck, you guys would claim another National Championship over it!


----------



## spurrs and racks (Nov 12, 2019)

The game was not as close as the score.
LSU was clearly better , as was Clemson.
End of a era for the Tide .
FireSaban.com ? 

well, we lost to the two best teams Clemson has ever had. And we lost to the best LSU team I have ever seen, by 5.

Georgia lost to South Carolina, who got beat by APP State this weekend. I don't know where we will fall tonight, but it will be ahead of Georgia.

Roll Tide


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 12, 2019)

Man you're bitter^^^^^. Just like when you talked smack about Lsu not crossing the 50 on Bammer lol.  They lived on yalls side of the 50


----------



## plumber_1969 (Nov 12, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> I've been trying to tell y'all these sec defense's ain't all that. Georgia is about the only one with a great D



Is this rhetorical? Similar to the 21 points LSU spotted Ohio State last time they played for a Nation Championship and still came back to win? I never said anything about how good the defenses are in the SEC this year. I only stated that they've been told that those were the best each and every week. You can only play whats on the schedule and try to take care of that. I believe Ohio State has a very good team this year, they have yet to play a schedule near as tough as LSU's this year.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Nov 12, 2019)

"Man you're bitter^^^^^. Just like when you talked smack about Lsu not crossing the 50 on Bammer lol. They lived on yalls side of the 50"

no I'm not bitter, we got beat by a really good team. yes we make some mistakes, you can't make that many mistakes and beat a team of that caliber.

That being said, I still think Bama is one of the 4 best teams in the country.

Roll tide

That Borrow guy is really good .....And you dawgs get to see what you can do with him.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Nov 12, 2019)

Did I mention South Carolina get beat by App State.......

roll tide


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 12, 2019)

Borrow huh.....did I mention your crap talking about Lsu and they lived on yalls side of the field?  Sure took you a few days to pay the sports forum a visit this week lol


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 12, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> Did I mention South Carolina get beat by App State.......
> 
> roll tide


And now Bama has the same 1-loss... Oh... And they are on the outside looking in..


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 12, 2019)

Jow Borrow for hizemun


----------



## spurrs and racks (Nov 12, 2019)

our loss is to the #1 team in the country by 5 points......

naw, naw, naw, naw.....not exactly the same..........

The dawgs get to plat LSU, lets see what happens.....

roll tide


----------



## spurrs and racks (Nov 12, 2019)

"Borrow huh.....did I mention your crap talking about Lsu and they lived on yalls side of the field? Sure took you a few days to pay the sports forum a visit this week lol "

I've been at the deer camp bro....

roll tide


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 12, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> our loss is to the #1 team in the country by 5 points......
> 
> naw, naw, naw, naw.....not exactly the same..........
> 
> ...


It is "exactly" the same. 1 SEC loss to 1 SEC loss. We just happen to be #1 in the East and Bama is #2 in the West.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Nov 12, 2019)

naw, naw, naw, naw......you lost to south Carolina.....

Bame lost to LSU........

big difference there nephew

roll tide


----------



## spurrs and racks (Nov 12, 2019)

4-6 southcarolina who have Texas a&m and Clemson left to play....gonna be 4-8 not bowl bound, but beat the dawgs!

LSU 9-0 still plays Ole Miss, Texas a&m, and Arkansas...12-0 playing for the Natty


naw, naw, naw.....not the same....You mad bro?

roll tide


----------



## spurrs and racks (Nov 12, 2019)

pretty good review after the game

roll tide


----------



## spurrs and racks (Nov 12, 2019)

Bama was down by 20 at half.....

roll tide


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 12, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> naw, naw, naw, naw......you lost to south Carolina.....
> 
> Bame lost to LSU........
> 
> ...





spurrs and racks said:


> 4-6 southcarolina who have Texas a&m and Clemson left to play....gonna be 4-8 not bowl bound, but beat the dawgs!
> 
> LSU 9-0 still plays Ole Miss, Texas a&m, and Arkansas...12-0 playing for the Natty
> 
> ...





spurrs and racks said:


> pretty good review after the game
> 
> roll tide





spurrs and racks said:


> Bama was down by 20 at half.....
> 
> roll tide





Appears you are the one who's mad... bro...

Outside looking in....

Justification posts.. we get it..


----------



## chobrown (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## spurrs and racks (Nov 12, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Appears you are the one who's mad... bro...
> 
> Outside looking in....
> 
> Justification posts.. we get it..



no, I don't think you do. We ain't done yet, Roll Tide


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 12, 2019)

chobrown said:


>




Hold on... what is that? A win over a top 25 team?? No.. It's just dirt..


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 12, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> no, I don't think you do. We ain't done yet, Roll Tide


I'll mark this for later just like the asenine 50 yard line post.
"down by 20 at the half".   What was the score after 4?   Hey.... We almost won.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 12, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> no, I don't think you do. We ain't done yet, Roll Tide


Nope. We plan on hearing you whine for a while.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Nov 13, 2019)

exactly


----------

